# Morganton, NC ADBA show



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Come on folks... Who's going?? I'd love to meet up with some of you fine folk from this forum... I'm 90% sure i'm going...
ROLL CALL EVERYONE...LOL....


----------

